# [emerge] plusieurs erreurs de compilation

## bouyafa

Bonjour, 

j'ai rallumé un pc chez moi que je n'ai pas mis à jour depuis quelques mois, et  j'ai pas mal de choses qui ne veulent pas compiler, surtout chez KDE, mais aussi aterm par exemple. Les erreurs données ne sont pas toujours les meme : 

 *Quote:*   

> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

 

 *Quote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: o such file or directory

 

 *Quote:*   

> SLATION  -c -o pagerbutton.lo pagerbutton.cpp
> 
> pagerapplet.cpp: In member function 'void KMiniPager::updateDesktopLayout(int, int, int)':
> 
> pagerapplet.cpp:374: error: 'Orientation' is not a member of 'NET'
> ...

 

Bref des erreurs à répétitions, mais jamais identiques.

Si toutefois, encore une fois, les bonnes âmes du forum avaient une idée sur la question :)

Merci

----------

## ceric35

c'est un peu vague pour répondre

tente un "emerge -uavDN world" et donne la trace des qu'il y a l'erreur pour voir...

et un "emerge --info"

----------

## bouyafa

Alors, les messages que j'ai collé plus haut, sont ceux qui sont donnés après faire un emerge -DNuavt world ... c'est vague oué mais je peux pas en donner plus, sauf tout paster les débuts decompilation, ce qui me parait inutile. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.8 [3.5.7] USE="arts xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB 
> ...

 

Voilà, mais ça n'est qu'un exemple, j'ai purgé tout ce qui compilait, avec un --skipfirst, mais là il me reste pas mal de choses encore. Les erreurs ne sont jamais les meme comme je le disais plus haut. 

Sinon lors du configure, j'ai un message qui lui revient très souvent : 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/share/aclocal/dynamite.m4:4: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LIB
> 
> DYNAMITE
> 
>   run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

Tente un revdep-rebuild

----------

## bouyafa

je l'ai déjà fait hier soir, il ne recompile rien, et me dit que tout va bien ... Je retente de suite malgrès tout.

----------

## the_phiphi

salut,

autre solution (un peu radicale mais fiable) :

```
emerge -evp system && emerge -evp world 
```

interessante surtout si tu dois mettre à jour GCC par exemple ....

----------

## bouyafa

Ca va etre long ça non ? :p

----------

## Bio

 *bouyafa wrote:*   

> Ca va etre long ça non ? :p

 

Un peu oui   :Wink: 

----------

## bouyafa

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -evp system && emerge -evp world 

 

Ca va résoudre le soucis sur les paquets qui compilent pas non plus, comme je l'ai montré en début de post ? 

Sinon il s'avère que certaines choses que revdep me trouve n'existe pas/plus : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/bin/gnome_segv -> gnome-base/gnome-libs
> 
> /usr/bin/goad-browser -> gnome-base/gnome-libs
> ...

 

http://pastebin.ca/913817

Mais ça n'est pas le cas pour tout. mais c'est quoi ce binz  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: o such file or directory 

 

salut,

emerge --info ?

si c'est bien ton compilateur, tu dois avoir des problemes d'environnements, verifie que tu as bien fait 

```
etc-update
```

 ou 

```
dispatch.conf
```

et si tu appelles directement la commande i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ , ca crie ?

----------

## bouyafa

Je ne connaissais meme pas dispatch-conf. Bon alors j'ai mis toutes files à jour avec, et repassé un coup de etc-update. J'ai retenté un emerge -DNuavt world, mais les erreurs de compilations resident. 

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge -DNuavt world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies /
> ...

 

J'ai aussi tenté : 

 *Quote:*   

>    # i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: pas de fichier à l'entrée
> 
> 

 

Je tenterais bien de recompiler tout system et world, mais je ne suis pas persuadé que cela servira à quelque chose ?

Voici mon emerge --info 

http://pastebin.ca/913968

----------

## Desintegr

Faudrait voir les logs :

 - /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.4-r1/work/pinentry-0.7.4/config.log

 - /var/tmp/portage/app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.4-r1/temp/build.log

----------

## bouyafa

les voilà : 

http://rafb.net/p/gp38Xy57.html

http://rafb.net/p/gp38Xy57.html

----------

## Desintegr

Et gcc-config -l ça dit quoi ?

----------

## bouyafa

Que j'utilise  [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

----------

## Temet

Je l'ai eu une fois cette erreur et j'ai vraiment galéré pour m'en sortir.

J'ai cru que j'allais devoir réinstaller.

Le hic, c'est que je ne... euh, atta...

Est ce que t'as à la fois GCC 3 et 4 ? Moi c'était ça qui avait causé l'erreur.

----------

## Desintegr

L'erreur semble être causée par la ligne append-ldflags $(bindnow-flags) de l'ebuild et qui transforme tes LDFLAGS en :

```
LDFLAGS='QA: stop using the bindnow-flags function ... simply drop it from your ebuild -Wl,-z,now'
```

et fait planter ta compilation.

Tu as quoi dans le fichier /usr/portage/eclass/flag-o-matic.eclass ?

----------

## bouyafa

Ca, 

http://rafb.net/p/wrHPSD15.html

----------

## bouyafa

Temet, oui j'ai les deux mais je ne me sert que du 4

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # gcc-config -l
> 
>  [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6
> ...

 

----------

## bouyafa

Ce matin, eix-sync bien sur, emerge gcc ensuite .... emerge -DNuavt world pour finir. Oui pour finir, tout compile sans soucis ce matin. Je ne sais pas pourquoi ni comment, ça m'étonnerai que recompiler gcc ait changé beacoup de choses. 

Bref le problème à l'air résolu, je voue remercie tous pour votre aide et le temps passé. 

Merci @++

----------

## bouyafa

Malgrès tout une question réside : 

 *Quote:*   

>  # revdep-rebuild -X
> 
> Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
> Checking reverse dependencies...
> ...

 

J'ai beau rm les fichiers temporaires, revdep ne répare rien.  Dans cette liste, je m'apercoie que gnome-libs n'existe plus, idem pour gtk-perl et  gdk-pixbuf. Je compte donc les désinstaller, mais pour sdl-sound ?

----------

